# Нужна рекомендация по восстановлению



## vredin (16 Май 2013)

добрый день, сделал КТ грудной и поясничной области, заключение выглядит так

по грудному отделу:
картина межпозвоночного остеохондроза грудного отдела позвоночника. Артроз дугоотросчатых сочленений. артроз реберно-позвоночных сочленений

по поясничному отделу
КТ - картина межпозвонкового остеохондроза поясничного отдела позвоночника. Медианная грыжа диска L4-L5, протрузии дисков L2-L4. Артроз дугоотросчатых суставов. Spina bifida. Двухсторонняя полная сакрализация L5 позвонка

спина давно ноет, но позавчера болела сильнее обычного, я полежал на спине на твердом полу, покатался на спине, сделал пару скручиваний и вчера меня скрутило в поясничной области ну очень сильно. поехал к врачу-невропаталога(по мед страховке сказали идти к нему). он постучал по спине, спросил нет ли отдачи в ноги(отдачи нет), нормальное ли испускание(все нормально) и прописал долобене, олфен, омез, мидокалм ну и положение тела - только стоять либо лежать(никаких сгибов в поясе). на боль в грудном отделе отмахнулся, мол, фигня.

В общем доверия у меня к нему мало - сегодня себя чувствую уже почти как всегда и остро встал вопрос - к какому врачу идти(подскажите специальность), стоит ли искать физ. процедуры или сразу идти на кинезитерапию(была операция на колене - восстанавливался там) либо идти в бассейн и плавать каждый день с надеждой на естественное восстановление?

Подскажите, пожалуйста!


----------

